# Anyone here wear a kilt?



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Looking at getting one. Not a full dress(no pun intended) formal kilt, but something like a Utilikilt. HAhahaha...and people sometimes give me startled looks in town when they see me with my pipe.:r


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Davetopay said:


> and people sometimes give me startled looks in town when they see me with *my pipe*.:r


heh, at least it's somewhat "pipe" related.
:tu


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

IHT said:


> heh, at least it's somewhat "pipe" related.
> :tu


Since we can have pipe meets hat threads.....I thought I'd toss out the idea of pipe meets kilt!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Ok, so the assholes can laugh.................. a couple years ago I gave the kilt idea a little thought. I got some low back troubles and having the freedom of movement down there while behind closed doors and drawn shades would help matters immensely and I am part Irish, so............. Well, I did some looking on line and it seems that kilts are part of a liberated cultural movement in America.............................. So, I'll just stick with a bathtowel  Besides if I wore a kilt, then I'd have to choose the right tartan so as not to offend family and I'd have to get one of those little hats and probably bagpipes too. I just don't have the money for all that stuff.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

This one is for.........


You know why Scotsman wear kilts don't you?


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

I've only worn one at the Rennasaince Festival and my friend's wedding. I wouldn't blink if you showed up at work with one.

note: don't tell your friends that are creative the wedding's formal pick out your own. We were the hit of the show though.


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Aye, laddie, I wearrr a kilt! Herre's me tarrrtan:


----------



## BillyCigars (Nov 17, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> This one is for.........
> 
> You know why Scotsman wear kilts don't you?


Cuz the sound of zippers scare the sheep? :chk

Actually I own 2 formal kilts. Even though I'm Irish (and kilts are a Scottish thing), I own a solid green one as well as one made with the "tartan" of County Westmeath (where my family was from). I had them made for me in Scotland by William Macintosh (in Edinburgh) and they cost me an arm and a leg. Or two naked knees. Or something like that...


----------



## pierredekat (Mar 7, 2007)

Not yet. 

But I'm hoping to someday stop working for the man, move down to Mexico, and make pipes full time. And if and when that day comes, I have been promised that I can wear a kilt every single day of the week. 

Actually, my Girlfriend is looking forward to it. ;-)


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Nope, doubt i ever will either. I wanted too for the PaulMac wedding, but he said no.


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

BillyCigars said:


> Cuz the sound of zippers scare the sheep? :chk


:r !!


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)




----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

BillyCigars said:


> Cuz the sound of zippers scare the sheep? :chk
> 
> Actually I own 2 formal kilts. Even though I'm Irish (and kilts are a Scottish thing), I own a solid green one as well as one made with the "tartan" of County Westmeath (where my family was from). I had them made for me in Scotland by William Macintosh (in Edinburgh) and they cost me an arm and a leg. Or two naked knees. Or something like that...


Minor correction here, kilts are also part of the Irish tradition. Do a Google search on this and you will find many sites such as Irish Tartan.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

This is another funny thread 'cause one of the guys at coffee break brought this up last week. They all looked at me like I was nuts when I said I thought it would be great if kilts came into fashion. This is a big farming community, lots of scots here but not a lot of awareness of cultural heritage. I agree kilts look great at traditional dress occasions, parades, etc. I'm glad all you other guys chimed in :tu The Coffeys, Greys and Blacketers thank you :r


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

carbonbased_al said:


> Nope, doubt i ever will either. I wanted too for the PaulMac wedding, but he said no.


then ya failed to show anyway....


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Silly Scots... Why bother?


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

During the warmer cycling months I love wearing my custom Black Watch kilt over the cycling shorts. Completes that catholic school girl look with the black cycling shoes. 

FTR, chicks dig guys in utilikilts. :tu


----------



## BillyCigars (Nov 17, 2007)

taltos said:


> Minor correction here, kilts are also part of the Irish tradition. Do a Google search on this and you will find many sites such as Irish Tartan.


Forget Google, read the book, "Old Irish And Highland Dress" by H.F. McClintock, the most authoritative book on the subject.

The idea that Kilts were an ancient Irish garment is fiction; they were Scottish in origin. In ancient times, the Irish wore long, flowing tunics called "Leine". Irish Kilts were "invented" during the 1800's Victorian craze for "all things Scottish".

The Scottish "tartan" is simply a pattern (called a "sett") that identified familial "Clans". With only a few exceptions, the Irish version of "tartan" was a creation of the 1990's and represented Counties as opposed to families (as in Scotland). Certainly not "tradition" in the.......well, traditional sense :tu


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

BillyCigars said:


> Forget Google, read the book, "Old Irish And Highland Dress" by H.F. McClintock, the most authoritative book on the subject.
> 
> The idea that Kilts were an ancient Irish garment is fiction; they were Scottish in origin. In ancient times, the Irish wore long, flowing tunics called "Leine". Irish Kilts were "invented" during the 1800's Victorian craze for "all things Scottish".
> 
> The Scottish "tartan" is simply a pattern (called a "sett") that identified familial "Clans". With only a few exceptions, the Irish version of "tartan" was a creation of the 1990's and represented Counties as opposed to families (as in Scotland). Certainly not "tradition" in the.......well, traditional sense :tu


You mean to tell me the movie braveheart lied to me!? I remember that scene where the scots meet up with the irish mercs and they all shake hands. And they were all rocking manskirts!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

BillyCigars said:


> Forget Google, read the book, "Old Irish And Highland Dress" by H.F. McClintock, the most authoritative book on the subject.
> 
> The idea that Kilts were an ancient Irish garment is fiction; they were Scottish in origin. In ancient times, the Irish wore long, flowing tunics called "Leine". Irish Kilts were "invented" during the 1800's Victorian craze for "all things Scottish".
> 
> The Scottish "tartan" is simply a pattern (called a "sett") that identified familial "Clans". With only a few exceptions, the Irish version of "tartan" was a creation of the 1990's and represented Counties as opposed to families (as in Scotland). Certainly not "tradition" in the.......well, traditional sense :tu


Actually I think in considering the cross-migration of Scots-Irish and Irish-Scots there had to have been a little room for cross-cultural influences, maybe not on a grand scale but undoubtedly present. A lot of people think the kilt dates way back into scottish history but the modern kilt as we know it only dates to, roughly, the 1720s in Scotland. Prior to that it had been more of a dress.

Its name philabeg (little-kilt) was supposedly invented by an english quaker and ironworker, Thomas Rawlinson around 1727 in order to allow his workers on the territory of Clan MacDonell more mobility and saftety while working in his foundry and the woods around it. It fully caught on as part of the Highland Gentleman's warcquone by 1745 (paraphrased from _Clans and Families of Scotland: The History of the Scottish Tartan_ by Alexander Fulton).


----------



## Thillium (Jan 14, 2008)

Joan said:


> During the warmer cycling months I love wearing my custom Black Watch kilt over the cycling shorts. Completes that catholic school girl look with the black cycling shoes.
> 
> FTR, chicks dig guys in utilikilts. :tu


A+!!!


----------



## BillyCigars (Nov 17, 2007)

Mad Hatter said:


> A lot of people think the kilt dates way back into scottish history but the modern kilt as we know it only dates to, roughly, the 1720s in Scotland. Prior to that it had been more of a dress.
> 
> Its name philabeg (little-kilt) was supposedly invented by an english quaker and ironworker, Thomas Rawlinson around 1727 in order to allow his workers on the territory of Clan MacDonell more mobility and saftety while working in his foundry and the woods around it. It fully caught on as part of the Highland Gentleman's warcquone by 1745 (paraphrased from _Clans and Families of Scotland: The History of the Scottish Tartan_ by Alexander Fulton).


A very important distinction should be made though about the Rawlinson or "modern kilt" (the "feileadh beag") and the "great kilt" (the "feileadh mor" - the Braveheart looking one). Keep in mind, Rawlinson didn't invent the kilt, he merely created a _modified version _in the 1700's. The inspiration for that kilt (the one we see today) was based on the ancient kilt described throughout Scottish history. In fact, McClintock's first mention of the kilt is from the 11th century.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

BillyCigars said:


> A very important distinction should be made though about the Rawlinson or "modern kilt" (the "feileadh beag") and the "great kilt" (the "feileadh mor" - the Braveheart looking one). Keep in mind, Rawlinson didn't invent the kilt, he merely created a _modified version _in the 1700's. The inspiration for that kilt (the one we see today) was based on the ancient kilt described throughout Scottish history. In fact, McClintock's first mention of the kilt is from the 11th century.


That's true, but, going backwards, at what point does the kilt stop being a unique representation of scottish culture and instead become a local variation of a simple rudimentary garment similar to those worn in more primitive cultures around the world? My guess would be when the use of clan tartans were introduced, or more accurately, when the tartans were incorporated into the kilts.


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

I never have, but I plan on it for either my wedding or one of my friends, whenever those days get here. I also think it would be great to show up to a formal business dinner in a kilt and jacket.


----------



## dhaus (Jan 16, 2007)

mother's maiden name is Kirk. Believe we have a tartan, or we can claim to be a sept of clan Maxwell, not sure which. Would love to have a kilt and would wear it, but those babies are EXPENSIVE. As a guid scot, I couldnae spend the money, laddie.


----------



## Bridges (Jan 6, 2008)

I don't wear a kilt yet but I'm learning to play the bag*PIPES*. p
Ha I kept it on topic there.:r


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Mad Hatter said:


> That's true, but, going backwards, at what point does the kilt stop being a unique representation of scottish culture and instead become a local variation of a simple rudimentary garment similar to those worn in more primitive cultures around the world? My guess would be when the use of clan tartans were introduced, or more accurately, when the tartans were incorporated into the kilts.


Which likely happened sometime around the Jacobite rebellion, I believe. Even then, the use of kilts and tartans was a revival of sorts, rather than a continuation of clan culture, which was long since out of style by that time.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Bridges said:


> I don't wear a kilt yet but I'm learning to play the bag*PIPES*. p
> Ha I kept it on topic there.:r


What kind of resource are you using, if any? I set my pipes down a couple of years ago, but I've been wanting to get back to learning.


----------



## Bridges (Jan 6, 2008)

burninator said:


> What kind of resource are you using, if any? I set my pipes down a couple of years ago, but I've been wanting to get back to learning.


I'm taking lessons from a local piper. Also I'm using The Irish Heritage Piping Tutor which is a book and cd combo. I think it might be a local thing as well. Not really sure. You might want to talk to your local pipe bands and see what they suggest. p


----------



## BillyCigars (Nov 17, 2007)

Irish Heritage Piping Tutor; so are you learning to play the Uillean pipes or the bagpipes?


----------



## Bridges (Jan 6, 2008)

BillyCigars said:


> Irish Heritage Piping Tutor; so are you learning to play the Uillean pipes or the bagpipes?


Bagpipes:tu


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

My family has several female kilts and one male kilt, although not broad enough to fit my very Scottish frame. I've been looking into purchasing one but...hell, they are expensive and I'm Scottish, so it won't be happening anytime soon (unless I win a substantial amount of money, then it's no holds barred). As for tartan, I'm Douglas, so I be sporting the Black Douglas tartan. I doubt I'd smoke in one though. I'd kill myself if I got ash or, so help me, sparks onto that thing.


----------

